

Job Posts on Geeklist - mathrawka
http://blog.geekli.st/post/32281679904/the-first-job-posts-are-live-on-geeklist-are-you-in

======
mathrawka
Disclosure: I built this feature (<http://geekli.st/emostar/i-built-job-
posts>)

